# An Example of Extreme Knitting



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

I was looking around on youtube and found this interesting video...Hope you all like it I found it very interesting...But it is way beyond my skills...LOL


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

And I balk at two colors....


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

I only watched part of the video. I didn't even have the patience to watch it, much less attempt it! My only question is: WHY?!! I know they're trying to set a record, but OMG, what a hassle! :roll:


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

me too WHY? waste of time.........


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

farmkiti said:


> I only watched part of the video. I didn't even have the patience to watch it, much less attempt it! My only question is: WHY?!! I know they're trying to set a record, but OMG, what a hassle! :roll:


At the end it shows the finished piece and it was tall enough to use as a chair when laying flat on the floor!!! It is a hand knit mattress!!!


----------



## Lorilynn (Oct 17, 2014)

I thought it was beautiful and creative.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

frankie2963 said:


> I was looking around on youtube and found this interesting video...Hope you all like it I found it very interesting...But it is way beyond my skills...LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

cakes said:


> me too WHY? waste of time.........


and a waste of yarn............


----------



## sunkitty13 (May 1, 2012)

farmkiti said:


> I only watched part of the video. I didn't even have the patience to watch it, much less attempt it! My only question is: WHY?!! I know they're trying to set a record, but OMG, what a hassle! :roll:


Same here. Why? Just another way to waste good yarn doing something useless..


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

sunkitty13 said:


> Same here. Why? Just another way to waste good yarn doing something useless..


Well she ended up with a youth bed sized mattress so it was not really wasted since that would be a useful item...


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

And I thought yarn barf from one little skein was bad!


----------



## Mrs E (Nov 5, 2014)

Wow! What a yarn stash. I loved the stranding of the yarns up to the ceiling. Made me think they could have done with a machine for that like the Leavers Lace machine.....


----------



## mdherde (Oct 30, 2013)

THIS IS THE EXPLANATION UNDER THE VIDEO. NO YARN WASTED. KEEP UP WITH CREATIVITY!!

Uploaded on Aug 30, 2008

Rachel John, Extreme Textiles, broke records by knitting with a 1000 strands simultaneously! This video shows the set up of the event and the event itself. This event took place at the Southhill Park Unravel Textiles exhibition in October 2006. - - - - - - - 

It is a challenge for all of us to take the waste products that our society produces and to put it to good use. This video was made in order to stimulate that process.

The comments on this video have been an insight into how people view things when taken out of context. For instance - should I be knitting blankets for charity? I do much charitable work - I cannot increase the hours on this as I wouldn't have time to earn the basics for living. I am happy if this stimulates others to find waste and turn it into blankets for needy. Especially as - using my tools - you can make blankets in a twentieth of the time it takes to make one in squares. If you feel there should be more knitting for charity, join your local group, set one up if there isn't one, and see what you can achieve. You may find a whole new community that brings you joy and a feeling of worthiness. I am one person with the same number of hours in my day as you and they are pretty full already!

No yarn was wasted in the making of this installation - the yarn will be put to good use when the piece has finished circulating as a 1st in the world example of taking multi strand to the limits. - - - - - 

Over half the yarn in the installation was deemed as waste for shredding - this is normally made into felted pads which is then used in applications such as padding/stuffing for sofas, mattresses etc. - - - - - - 

The rest of the yarn was out of fashion yarn that was sitting on the manufacturers shelves. None of the yarn was of the good to best quality that stuff is kept for very practical purposes. - - - - - - 

In the making of this we were taking the waste yarn and turning it in to a mattress without the need for reprocessing. - - - - - - 

We are very eco conscious and would never waste materials as a matter of course. All trimmings - no matter how small - are collected for use as filler for a variety of purposes such as cushions, so not even a centimetre of yarn is considered waste in this studio. - - - - - - 

We also have what we call a spinners collection of fibres. We were very inspired by a lady from New Zealand who collected every single hair, every bit of fibre, all possible spinning material and when her stash was enough she would spin it in to yarn. She would then use the yarn in the normal way. The work she produced was wonderful and always, always practical. She never bought yarn she always made it from sweepings. - - - - - - -

In due course, and when the working schedule allows, we shall be expanding on the theme of finding and making yarn.


Music 
"Attends" by Swod (Google Play  iTunes  AmazonMP3  eMusic)


Artist 
The Cinematic Orchestra


Category 
Howto & Style


License 
Standard YouTube License


----------



## Mrs E (Nov 5, 2014)

good to know Very cool project.


----------



## TapestryArtist (Sep 4, 2013)

frankie2963 said:


> I was looking around on youtube and found this interesting video...Hope you all like it I found it very interesting...But it is way beyond my skills...LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bloomers (Oct 11, 2013)

farmkiti said:


> I only watched part of the video. I didn't even have the patience to watch it, much less attempt it! My only question is: WHY?!! I know they're trying to set a record, but OMG, what a hassle! :roll:


Agreed! Time and money that could have been used for a much better project like helping those in need!


----------



## Audrey Jeanne (Jun 14, 2012)

Kind of fascinating...... To each his own, I guess


----------



## Beth72 (Sep 23, 2012)

I love the explanation. It amazes me the things peoples minds can think of. I can knit or crochet what someone else thinks of but to come up with those Ideas WOW. I always wondered who or how did knitting come about in the first place? You do a twist or turn a yo and you come up with an amazing pattern. Something useful and wearable. It is the same with books where do they come up with their stories. I love reading next to crafts. Beautiful Minds make a beautiful world.


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

Chrissy said:


> and a waste of yarn............


Agreed, total waste of good yarn


----------



## Mrs E (Nov 5, 2014)

:lol:


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

frankie2963 said:


> Well she ended up with a youth bed sized mattress so it was not really wasted since that would be a useful item...


An extremely expensive mattress and a boring colour.


----------



## bent needles (Jan 22, 2012)

I would not like to make it, but I would like to lay on it. What a luxury of yarns!


----------



## rickey (Sep 3, 2013)

I liked it very much. Its something new and interesting. I like any thing that's different.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

mdherde said:


> THIS IS THE EXPLANATION UNDER THE VIDEO. NO YARN WASTED. KEEP UP WITH CREATIVITY!!
> 
> Uploaded on Aug 30, 2008
> 
> ...


Makes it even more interesting! Thanks for sharing. I did not notice that info.


----------



## judbert (Feb 4, 2013)

Looks like one more thing I won't be mastering in this lifetime. Or the next. But more power to her, I say.


----------



## gcole (May 7, 2011)

hassle and a waste of yarn!


----------



## horsenut1948 (Mar 3, 2013)

crazy!!


----------



## retiredwoman (Feb 25, 2014)

What a waste of time and yarn.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Beautiful, yes, creative, yes, practical, no, but then not everything needs to be practical! She looked like she was having fun doing it and isn't that one of the things we all love about our crafts! Having fun! Just my opinion folks.


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

Ok have to voice my opinion or rather kind of ask a question...Since when did anything creative become a waste of time or supplies to create it with? I mean in my opinion if you like doing it and you can afford the supplies then you should create what ever you wish to create...another way of putting it is How many of you have done a sampler to hang on a wall? Is that not basically the same thing...You don't use it it just sits there looking pretty so would that also be a waste of time and materials? I don't think it would be and I don't think this is either...JMHO


----------



## mdherde (Oct 30, 2013)

Well said Frankie!


----------



## kareb (Dec 30, 2013)

cakes said:


> me too WHY? waste of time.........


Waste of some beautiful yarns. Shame.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Because of all the negative comments, I felt compelled to go back and watch the video a second time to see if I had "missed" something that was, indeed, negative or a "shame." On the contrary, I enjoyed it even MORE the second time around, having since been enlightened by mdherde's previous posting of the information given below the video.

People who are so quick to make judgments of "waste of yarn" and "waste of time" are obviously missing two very important points:

1. Quote from below the video: *"No yarn was wasted* in the making of this installation - *the yarn will be put to good use when the piece has finished circulating as a 1st in the world example of taking multi strand to the limits." * (What an honor for/to fiber art!)

which leads to

2. This is obviously ART, as much as--actually, probably MORE than, knitting. A caption on the video even likened mixing the yarn colors to mixing paint. When you think of the time, patience, and obvious LOVE of fiber and art that it took to do this, it is all the more amazing and worthy of appreciation rather than harsh judgment. I, by the way, thought the yarn colors and the final product of the mixing was quite beautiful!!

I really don't understand how people who love fiber and the art of knitting would sit in judgment of how another knitter/artist chooses to carry out their passion for fiber art. :?

I would like to thank you, Frankie, once again for sharing and broadening my own appreciation as to what CAN be done with yarn, if one so chooses and is talented and patient enough to do so--which I am not!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

To me it looked like torture to knit. Interesting end product, but not for me.


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

It did kind of look like torture to get it all done but I really admire her determination and bravery and ability to stay on track when sorting all that yarn and the end product actually looked like it would be comfy to lounge upon...


----------

